# The pain....The PAIN!!



## caddy (Nov 2, 2014)

No particular point to this but those who have been down this road will understand..............
Went to a Garage sale recently and the woman was selling a NICE pristine Rockwell variable speed, slotted table, MT2 spindle Drill press...............How much I asked.......$40 she replied. (yes, broken arm from whipping out wallet) whew, paid in full.........BUT, Hubbys not here, better check and see.................. Nope, already sold.....the pain, the PAIN...............$40? really?


----------



## Thoro (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel the pain indeed.  I have had similar things happen to me.  No fun at all.  It's like meeting a really nice intelligent attractive young sweet woman who likes machining only to find out she's already married.  Right?


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Nov 2, 2014)

Here's a painful story of cruelty for you guys: I stopped at a garage sale because there was a 1960s Honda motorcycle in the middle of the driveway near the stuff. I asked the lady of the house how much it was. She told me it wasn't for sale. It was parked out there to attract customers.



Of course, felt like I could:vomit:when she pulled that stunt.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 2, 2014)

Mark in Indiana said:


> Here's a painful story of cruelty for you guys: I stopped at a garage sale because there was a 1960s Honda motorcycle in the middle of the driveway near the stuff. I asked the lady of the house how much it was. She told me it wasn't for sale. It was parked out there to attract customers.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, felt like I could:vomit:when she pulled that stunt.



That's just WRONG!


----------



## caddy (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, the ever elusive "babe" who likes machining.................the stuff dreams are made of. Kind of like "Bigfoot",I've heard they exist but never have seen one!


----------



## PatMiles (Nov 14, 2014)

I stopped at a garage sale about 2 years ago. There sat an almost new Stihl 028 AV chainsaw with a price of $60.00. I carried it out to the table to pay for it and was told it was already sold.
I whimpered all the way home.


----------



## eightball (Nov 15, 2014)

Years ago I had an 028 stihl and it was a great saw.  When I bought my farm I bought a 368 husky, simply because the 372(or 371 dont remember) was not in stock. Its a fantastic saw. Last time i had it serviced, the guy said he hadnt seen one in a while. He said it was one of the best saws husky ever made.


----------



## SG51Buss (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh, I understand the pain.  But from the other side of the fence.

When I left home for military service, my mother sold my car for $25.  AND my American Flyer train set (multiple engines, cars, miles of tracks, plus numerous accessories) for $10.  (In 1985 a collector estimated its value at $15,000)

It still hurts.

I guess that the learning experience here is to buy 'man cave' toys from the ladies...


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Nov 15, 2014)

$40. Someone made out. Sorry it wasn't you.   I feel bad because I missed out on a large rockwell variable speed floor model advertised on Craigslist yesterday for $250. If it were only $40 I would be sick.


chris


----------



## caddy (Nov 15, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> $40. Someone made out. Sorry it wasn't you.   I feel bad because I missed out on a large rockwell variable speed floor model advertised on Craigslist yesterday for $250. If it were only $40 I would be sick.
> 
> 
> chris


If I had been able to get it for 250 I would have been doing cartwheels!


----------



## WDG (Nov 16, 2014)

My dad bought me a new 57 Cushman Eagle when I was in high school.  He kept it for a long time and called me one day asking what it was worth.  I told him what I thought but also told him I wanted it for my son.  I was living in N.C. at the time and would come home to IL to get it.  When I called a couple of weeks later and told him I had the money to buy it and was coming to get it he told me that he already sold it thinking I wasn't smart enough to be able to get it back to N.C.  I think he got $185 for it.  I've never forgotten that.  I now own a Super Silver Eagle but it isn't the same.  He sold it knowing I wanted it for my son, his grandson, but he didn't care.


----------



## Johnwright (Nov 16, 2014)

Wanna' hear about pain?  In the mid 60s I set off for the military, leaving a fully complete 1947 Indian motorcycle at my parents' house.  Since it needed some minor work (stripped spark plug hole) I resolved to just leave it, believing it to be safe where I left it.  After returning from overseas, I learned that my mom (bless her heart) had not realized its' value and had sold it to the trash man who had evidently had his eye on it as he collected the trash every week.  I think he got a pretty good deal at $25 don't you?  Almost brings a tear to my eyes.  John W.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 17, 2014)

I was at a yard sale where there were a few tools. In a ramshackle garden shack was a machinist's vise with a swiveling rear jaw. In good condition. It was bolted down to an old bench. I assumed it was not for sale,being bolted down. Another guy got it for $25.00. I really hated losing that! Many years later,when I was toolmaker,I paid something like $1250.00 ON SALE for a Starrett vise with swiveling rear jaw. The handle was so stiff it took great effort to Turn at all. I had to take it apart and machine the nut to make the new vise work. Starrett needs to get a handle on quality control,as I also bought a $125.00 Starrett dial caliper whose inside jaws were .008" off. They were only .004" off after I sent it back to be repaired. They ended up sending me another one. These were American made products,too. They must have hired a monkey to put that vise together. Actually,more like a gorilla!


----------

